# Carbon fibre



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

What products can I use to polish and protect carbon fibre ?


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

just use normal polishes if its got a clear coat on top of it.


simon


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok thanks Simon


----------

